# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Tản mạn chút dòng về Zenfone Laser

## thomom90

Quá quen thuộc trong thời gian gần đây, dễ dàng nhận ra Laser không phải là một chiếc smartphone mạnh mẽ, không sở hữu thiết kế kim loại sang trọng, mang hơi hướm thiết kế của thế hệ Zenfone 2 và có đôi chút cải tiến mới. Vậy Laser nếu không có những yếu tố trên thì có gì trên mình để có thể được chào đời như một tân binh mới.

*Không phải là một chiếc smartphone thực sự tốt nhưng Laser vẫn khá ổn định*​Hay vài câu hỏi đại loại kiểu như mặt lưng cong cho ta cảm giác gì ? Phần cứng có đáng quan tâm ? Hiệu năng được đánh giá ra sao dù không còn là điều xa lạ về chú dế mới trong làng thiết bị di động nhờ khá nhiều bài viết đã được đánh giá qua trên cộng đồng mạng dạo gần đây. Nhưng thường vấn đề chính vẫn là nhắm tới chính là Zenfone Laser liệu có ổn ?

*Máy có thiết kế rất giống với thế hệ Zenfone 2*​Laser đã chính thức có mặt tại Việt Nam cũng được một thời gian ngắn, không cần phải chú trọng tới hàng xách tay vì đơn giản ngay cả tại thị trường Việt Nam bằng cách mua chính hãng thì giá thành của sản phẩm cũng không phải là điều làm khó người tiêu dùng, đón nhận nhiều tín hiệu vui nhộn mới nhưng cũng không ít người chê bai về việc không cải tiến trong thiết kế. Đó không hẳn là mộ câu hỏi tu từ hay khó hiểu vì người dùng đôi khi là những yếu tố đánh giá một cách chân thật, khách quan nhất về những sản phẩm của các hãng công nghệ, qua đó có thể góp ý cho việc mang lại những cải tiến đúng ý người dùng về sau.


Quay lại một vòng về sản phẩm, để hiểu rõ hơn về những gì mà người dùng nhận xét liệu có phải chân thật một cách khách quan đúng với những gì mà Laser phải tiếp nhận, và nhìn nhận trực tiếp sản phẩm bằng cả chính ánh mắt thân thiện lẫn phản cảm, để người dùng không phải đắn đo hay nghi ngờ sự trung thực của một tân binh.

*Lớp nhựa đằng sau của máy đóng vai trò chịu lực cho cả khung máy*​Kiểu thiết kế theo hơi hướm Zenfone 2 này, khiến khá nhiều người không thích về đời máy này lắm, và rõ ràng từ thiết kế cho tới chất liệu cũng dễ hiểu đễ nhận ra khi cầm máy trên tay là nó vẫn chỉ là một chiếc smartphone phổ thông chứ không thể tự đưa lên là sang trọng được.


Nếu có câu hỏi đặt ra đầu tiên. Thì tôi xin đặt trực tiếp câu hỏi : “Laser hướng tới đối tượng người dùng nào ?”


Đó chính là một yếu tố quan trọng khi một sản phẩm chuẩn bị bước vào khâu thiết kế, không lạ lẫm khi Zenfone luôn là cái tên mà nhiều người dùng lựa chọn khi muốn sở hữu một chiếc smartphone giá cả phải chăng nhưng có cấu hình tốt. Có thể là tốt hơn cả những những smartphone cao cấp, nhưng chỉ ở một khía cạnh nào đó mà thôi. Chứ điểm yếu về thiết kế cũng đáng là một yếu tố khiến cho một số ít không nhỏ người dùng không ưa cho lắm chiếc Zenfone Laser mới này khi phần nào đó mang thiết kế của thế hệ Zenfone 2.


Không cạnh tranh theo xu hướng smartphone cao cấp, vì có lẻ cạnh tranh cũng sẽ gây ra không ít khó khăn cho chính tên tuổi của mình khi phải đối đầu với những ông trùm cao cấp hiện nay như Apple hay Sony, thậm chí là cả Samsung. Tự chọn kiên định cho mình phân khúc phổ thông để đu bám theo đại bộ phận người dùng có thu nhập hạn chế ở thị trường đang nổi này có lẻ sẽ giúp cho hãng không phải lao đao qua nhiều. Và thậm chí có cả học sinh lẫn sinh viên khi mà số lượng những thành phần này cũng mong muốn có một chú dế yêu cho mình để liên lạc mà không phải đắn đo quá về hầu bao chi tiêu cho những khoản khác nữa.

*Vỏ hộp được chụp bằng chính camera sau của máy*​Zenfone Laser thì sở hữu một mức giá cũng có thể gọi là vừa phải, nếu bạn là một cậu sinh viên chịu khó tiết kiệm trong khoảng 1 tới 2 tháng đôi khi đã có thể hốt về vi vu, hay còn chưa kể là những chiếc khác cũng là từ Asus những có giá khác nhau như Zenfone Go hay Selfie thậm chí là Deluxe chẳng hạn, mà tùy mục đích dùng mà một sinh viên phải tiết kiệm trong bao lâu để có thể sở hữu.


Ra đời sau, có thể là yếu hơn cả Zenfone một vài chiếc đời đầu hay cả Zenfone thế hệ thứ 2, vì không phải là chiếc smartphone chủ lực. Nhưng liệu việc tiếp cận những thay đổi mới có khiến cho laser phần nào chiếm lĩnh được thị trường thân quen này không khi mà không ít đối thủ cạnh tranh, để tăng khả năng tiếp cận tốt với đại đa số thành phần có khoản thu nhập không quá cao, Laser mạnh về gì và yếu ở đâu ta hãy cùng tìm hiễu thật kỹ qua những nội dung bên dưới.

*Cái nhìn cụ thể về 4 cạnh của Zenfone Laser*​Điều đầu tiên chính là đánh giá chung với những đối thủ trong khung giá Laser có thể chiếm được ưu thế gì ?


Nếu so về cùng một mức giá thì máy cũng không khá nổi trội hơn những đối thủ khác là bao nhiêu. Chỉ duy nhất ngoại trừ một điều là trong khi những tên tuổi khác thường là chỉ giới hạn với 1 GB Ram thì Laser được ưu ái hơn với 2GB, đây là điều chiếm ưu thế của sản phẩm. Những thông số khác nhau như pin thì cũng không có gì đáng nói vì pin chỉ chênh nhau một ít. Máy cũng ưu thế hơn với màn hình HD 5 inch thay vì qHD chỉ 4.7 inch của hai người bạn là Lumia 730 và Oppo Find 5. Đây là thế mạnh tốt mà Asus mong muốn được cạnh tranh, có lẻ là như vậy, vì lẽ dĩ nhiên Ram cao đồng nghĩa với việc bạn có thể chạy một lúc nhiều ứng dụng hơn, sử dụng những ứng dụng chạy ngầm tốt hơn mà ít gặp tình trạng máy lag do quá tải. Ngoài ra, với 2 GB Ram này thì bạn có thể chạy đa nhiệm cũng tốt hơn. Nên đừng xem thường con số 1 hay 2 GB Ram nhé, nó có thể giúp bạn giảm bớt đi bực dọc do tình trạng đứng máy khá tốt đấy, tôi đã thử và cảm nhận – còn bạn thì sao ?


Màn hình rộng hơn cũng được coi là thế mạnh của máy, với đại đa số người dùng hiện nay thì hình như người ta vẫn thích cái size vừa tầm tay cầm là 5 inch thì phải, ôi cũng coi như đây là một thế mạnh của máy gị.


Lợi thế đầu tiên phải kể đến chính là : Chế độ hiển thị HD trên máy vẫn khá tốt, độ phân giải vẫn đạt tới 720x1280 pixels, với màn hình IPS của máy thì hình ảnh cho chất lượng hiển thị khá sắc nét, sáng hơn, màu sắc được tái tạo trung thực nhất có thể. Hơn nữa, rõ ràng với IPS góc nhìn của bạn có phần tốt hơn, bao gồm một chiều rộng lên tới 178 độ mà hình ảnh hiển thị vẫn khá tốt.

*Góc nhìn rộng với màn hình IPS*​Lợi thế thứ hai có thể kể đến chính là máy được trang bị tấm kính cường lực Corning Gorilla Glass 4, một công nghệ kính mới, mạnh hơn, tốt hơn, giảm thiểu hỏng hóc máy tốt hơn so với thế hệ Glass 3 trước đây, Glass 4 ra đời với khuynh hướng hạn chế rủi ro khi khá nhiều người dùng vô tình làm rơi chiếc điện thoại của mình, và sau đó máy trở nên thảm hại đi trông thấy.

*Bảng so sánh thông số của Gorilla Glasss 3 và Gorilla Glass 4*​Việc bảo vệ màn hình cảm ứng cũng khá quan trọng, khi mà smartphone hiện nay hầu như đều trở nên mỏng hơn về kích thước, nhẹ hơn về trọng lượng. Việc giảm chi tiết những kích thước này có thể trực tiếp ảnh hưởng tới khả năng biến dạng của máy nên công nghệ về màn hình cũng được nâng cao hơn, nhằm đắp ứng kịp.
Với Corning Gorilla Glass 3 sẽ chịu lực hơn cả Gorilla Glass 2 50%, tăng lên 40% trong việc chống trầy xước. Điều này rất quan trọng bởi các vết xước sẽ dần làm vỡ màn hình.

*Càng về sau Corning càng cho ra đời những tấm kính mỏng hơn nhưng chất lượng lại vượt trội hơn thế hệ trước*​Với Corning Gorilla Glass 4 có thể chịu được khoảng 80% độ rơi từ 1 mét. Theo Corning Gorila 4 bền gấp đôi so với thế hệ trước và miếng kính Gorila 0,4 mm bền hơn một chút so với miếng kính Gorila 3 0,7 mm cho phép các nhà sản xuất có thể tạo ra những sản phẩm bền và mỏng hơn trước.
Rõ ràng một điều là công nghệ về màn hình vẫn đang cải tiến từng ngày, nên Laser được trang bị Gorilla Glass 4 có lẻ vẫn là một tín hiệu vui, một thế mạnh từ máy.
Lợi thế thứ ba tới từ việc máy khó bám dấu vân tay, điều này với nhiều người dùng được cho là ưu thế vì nó giúp bạn hạn chế đi phản cảm khó chịu khi dùng máy trong một thời gian rùi lại để lại vô vàn dấu vân tay ngang dọc trên bề mặt cảm ứng. Dù là vậy, nhưng không có nghĩa là bề mặt màn hình không bám dấu vân tay, mình đã thử dùng hai điện thoại để kiểm tra thử, trong cùng một thời gian sử dụng thì rõ ràng là màn hình của Laser đáp ứng tốt trong vấn đề lưu lại khá ít dấu vân tay, nên cảm giác sử dụng máy vẫn khá thoải mái.


Laser không có một thiết kế kim loại là điều hạn chế phần nào ở máy, sở hữu thiết kế từ thế hệ Zenfone 2 nhưng vẫn có nét riêng cho chính mình. Máy có thiết kế phần nắp lưng kiểu như những chiếc Lumia, như một chiếc mai rùa ôm trọn lấy cơ thể bên trong.

*Rãnh mở nắp lưng phần nào làm khó chịu trong thao tác*​Điểm khó chịu cũng tới từ điều này của máy, thiết kế ôm trọn này gây khó khăn trong việc tháo ốp lưng. Dù có rãnh để mở nằm ở bên hông, nhưng đôi lúc có ráng sức cũng không mở được, và phải dùng tới sự trợ giúp từ khe hở của cổng MicroUSB bằng một vật cứng để nậy, điều này có thể dẫn tới biến dạng bề mặt nhựa hay thậm chí hư cả cổng USB nếu thao tác không cẩn thận.

*Đôi khi khe cắm MicroUSB cũng được tận dụng để làm thế mở nắp lưng*​Tiếp theo là một điều mình cũng không chuộng lắm ở máy là việc khi cầm trên tay với chút lực bóp mạnh cảm giác máy không cứng cáp cho lắm, tiếng ọp ẹp bắt đầu xuất hiện.


Điều mình thích ở kiểu thiết kế mặt lưng của Laser chính là việc cầm máy trên tay khá thoải mái, bề mặt được tạo cong không khó chịu như những kiểu thiết kế vuông vắn từ trước ra sau.

*Mặt lưng bo tròn là điều chiếm lợi thế với người dùng*​Thế mạnh phần nào có thể kể tới ở Laser chính là khả năng lấy nét Laser khá ấn tượng với chỉ 0.02 giây, một điều khá thú vị trong việc bắt kịp những khoảnh khắc chuyển động nhanh. Nhưng đáng tiếc lấy nét Laser chỉ được trang bị ở camera sau chứ không có ở camera trước của máy, dù vậy có vẻ tự sướng vẫn ổn chứ không phải là không thể. Là một trong những thiết bị đầu tiên sở hữu công nghệ lấy nét Laser nên máy được những tín đồ yêu thích chụp hình tò mò nhiều hơn, và thực tế cho thấy với độ phân giải 8 MP kèm thêm tính năng hỗ trợ lấy nét nhanh thì chất lượng hình ảnh chụp vẫn khá tốt.

*Máy chiếm ưu thế với bộ lấy nét Laser đạt tốc độ nhanh*

*Khả năng lấy nét nhanh giúp máy bắt kịp những khoảnh khắc di chuyển nhanh*

*Camera trước 5MP chỉ với tính năng tự động lấy nét bình thường*​Hệ điều hành Android 5.0 Lollipop trên máy, cùng với Ram 2 GB tạo nên một chiếc máy chạy đa nhiệm hiệu quả. Nhưng không biết liệu trong tương lai chiếc smartphone phổ thông này liệu có được cập nhật lên Android Marshmallow hay không, và nếu có thì máy sẽ nổi trội hơn ở những điểm nào cũng là điều nhiều người khá chú ý.


Là một trong những điểm tạo ấn tượng tốt với người dùng với Snapdragon 410 4 nhân tốc độ 1.2 GHz, nhiều người thích hơn vì suy cho cùng Qualcomm thì chả lo nóng như chip Intel, nhưng khả năng xử lý của máy thì có phần hạn chế, tốc độ này không cho người dùng sử dụng những ứng dụng tầm trung được chứ đừng nói gì là nặng, và nếu bạn chấp nhận một mức giá thỏa đáng với một chiếc máy có cấu hình không cao thì Laser vẫn là chiếc smartphone đáp ưng tốt nhu cầu.

*Việc chuyển sang dùng chip Qualcomm khiến những chiếc máy sau này gây ấn tượng tốt với người dùng hơn*​Snapdragon 410 không mạnh, nhưng được đánh giá cao vì hỗ trợ 64 bit và tích hợp cả 4G LTE. Là một dòng chip giá rẻ từ Qualcomm giành cho những chiếc smartphone phổ thông, sản xuất dựa trên tiến trình công nghệ 28 nmLP. Bao gồm thêm cả wifi 802.11n. Nếu theo thông tin của nhà sản xuất thì ngay trong chính Snapdragon 410 đã có hỗ trợ Quich Charge 2.0 nhưng khá tiếc khi Laser lại không phụ giúp bác Qualcomm để đưa công nghệ này vào chiếc Laser của mình.
Thế mạnh từ khả năng lưu trữ của máy được đánh giá cao, ở khoản này dường như có thể gọi là không có nhược điểm cho máy. Vì với bộ nhớ trong mặt định lên tới 16 GB kèm thêm khe cắm thẻ nhớ mở rộng tới 1128 GB thì đừng lo ngại trong vấn đề lưu trữ. Máy 2 sim là điều dễ thấy trong những sản phẩm của Asus, và cũng tốt vì như vậy chúng ta dễ dàng sử dụng được nhiều mạng hơn, và có thể trao đổi sim dễ dàng.
Nhận xét một chút về khả năng chơi game của máy thì cũng không có gì gọi là quá ấn tượng. Máy vẫn chơi game tốt, dĩ nhiên là với những game có mức đòi hỏi cấu hình lẫn thông số đồ họa nhẹ. Zenfone Laser không quá lý tưởng để chơi game, vì phần nào đó máy vẫn khá nhỏ để cầm trên cả hai tay, mức đồ họa cũng thường phải đưa về settings thấp mới có thể chơi được, nên hình ảnh hiển thị không thực sự chi tiết.

*Khi chơi thử game trên Zenfone Laser*​Điều này dễ dàng với những bạn đã sở hữu máy trên tay dễ dàng kiểm chứng. Tấm hình trên được chụp lại bằng một chiếc smartphone cũng khá phổ thông khác nên chất lượng hình ảnh có phần hạn chế, thực tế đồ họa game tốt hơn, nhưng cũng không vượt qua khỏi mức tầm trung. Vì vậy nếu bạn mong muốn chơi game trên Zenfone Laser thì câu trả lời là vẫn có thể, chỉ là không được tốt mà thôi.

*Chi tiết hiệu năng từng phần của Zenfone Laser*​Kiểm nghiệm cụ thể hơn với game 3D lại càng có chút nổi buồn, với những game 3D máy vẫn chơi được chứ không thực sự giành trọn cho game. Khoản hỗ trợ 3D của GPU 306 có vẻ vẫn còn là một điều hạn chế. Trong khi trong thế giới hiện nay những game hỗ trợ đồ họa 3D ngày càng xuất hiện nhiều hơn, và có thể sẽ là xu thế trong tương lai.
Tản mạn thì chỉ đơn giản là gửi gắm chút dòng về nhận xét cá nhân cho máy thôi, thích điểm nào thì khoe điểm đó, ghét chỗ nào cũng ráng mò ra cho được để phanh. Nhưng nếu cho nhận định cuối cùng thì đây có lẻ cũng được coi là một chú dế nhỏ bé tốt cho các chú sinh viên hay học sinh. Với khả năng chạy ổn định, không nóng máy, không bám dấu vân tay, camera tốt, Zenfone Laser dù tồn tại nhiều thiếu sót nhưng vẫn được xem là một chiếc smartphone phổ thông có thể sở hữu

----------


## phimvznet

*Trả lời: Tản mạn chút dòng về Zenfone Laser*

Con này hình như hỗ trợ bộ nhớ trong tối đa chỉ 16 gb thì phải, thích thì quất thêm cái thẻ nhớ 16gb nữa chắc dư sức lưu trữ thoải mái rồi, không cần tới 128gb nhiều quá

----------


## xvietsao

*Trả lời: Tản mạn chút dòng về Zenfone Laser*




> Con này hình như hỗ trợ bộ nhớ trong tối đa chỉ 16 gb thì phải, thích thì quất thêm cái thẻ nhớ 16gb nữa chắc dư sức lưu trữ thoải mái rồi, không cần tới 128gb nhiều quá


Uhm nó là 16GB bộ nhớ trong, nhưng chắc nếu bạn ko lưu trữ phim nặng thì nhiêu đây cũng dư sức rùi, mình dùng con 8 gb mà tới giờ còn gần đầy huống gì tới 16gb, thẻ nhớ chỉ để đề phòng thêm thôi

----------

